# On a High Juan Valdez and other On a High horses



## MiaMorell (2 July 2019)

Hi
I'm trying to find more about a horse named On a High Juan Valdez born 2011. He was sold from his breeder in Gloucester in 2018 and he was then still a stallion (now he is a gelding). I do believe the people who bought him also bought his half brother a grey stallion (if I'm not mistaken). Juan Valdez was unbroken when he was sold. His half brother was broken and schooled. I bought Juan Valdez last year and I think he is perfect  I really want to know more about him. I have been in contact with his breeder, but would like to get in touch with the ones who owned him between his breeder and me. Juan Valdez is black with a white blaze/strip and dark eyes, but his left eye has some blue in it too. His sire is On a High Touch and his grand sire is On a High. 

I would also like to get in touch with people who have an "On a High" horse or people who know something about an "On a High" horse.

I'm Norwegian so fingers crossed my English is understandable...


----------

